# Pole Fishing Flounder



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Just wondering what is generally thought of as the type terrain to fish flounder hook & line. Specifically wondering if people fish along the edges of a grass flat where it turns into a sand flat in wading water. It would seem that is somewhere they would tend to hang out at.
I have fished for everything but flounder and pomps in earnest. 
It's new to me and I have some ideas but time tested and proven is always a good place to start if you can find it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

flounder are hard for me to find consistently. It's one of my goals to be able to consistently locate and catch them on hook and line. I've had the best luck in back bays around docks end of May thru end of August. Finger mullet on a jig head, feather or hair or nekkid. But my best days have been 4 or 5 fish with 2 anglers. This summer I'm going to book a flounder specialist guide to see what I'm doing wrong. Good luck!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Last October I fished the pass at Lake Calcasieu in Louisiana as the females were moving out. Lots of waders on this flat, but I noticed guys catching fish all over it, while most guys were out at the "as deep as I am comfortable with" depth fishing out into the pass. Guys were catching fish between them and the bank pretty heavy. 
I thought I really dont even need this rod and reel, I could do a wide sweep with a long ass crappie pole and cover this flat with a shrimp dangling it right over their heads. No lead no other crap, just a small hook and a shrimp.
And I plan on doing that over there this year too, but since moving to Pcola I was also thinking about trying jigging for them in traditional crappie jigging style. And where that might work. I thought along the edges of a grass flat, havent thought about around piers but I really dont know their habits very much.

I had never really thought of wading and jigging until I went crappie fishin with a cousin of mine in Mississippi and we waded in on some crappie and slap wore their asses out standing in belly button water. I think it will work on a bottom fish like this who isnt moving around all the time. Seems like that shrimp swimmin by like that would be just right up their alley.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've noticed I catch more around rocks. I'm no flounder fisherman, but rocks seem to attract them.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> I've noticed I catch more around rocks. I'm no flounder fisherman, but rocks seem to attract them.


Sand, rocks, and moving water. I like a buck tail jig with a bonito strip. Flounder will eat a much larger jig than you would think. Something I have recently discovered is that flounder seem to like a quick short action with a jig.
One of my favorite inshore artificials for flounder is a tube bait. The kind the yankees fish for smallmouth with. I jam a 3/4 oz bullet weight in the head. Push it up the line and tie on a treble. Pull the whole thing down until its streamlined. That is my go to bait when I am fishing pot holes on the flats.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

You mean this thing? I have only seen these in itty bitty sizes.
Stick the bullet in the head then pull the treble up into the skirt?


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Something else I have been thinking about is why are all the hooks so heavy duty. I have caught a many crappie the size of a decent sized flounder on regular old crappie hooks which arent anywhere near the stiffness of salt hooks. I am a believer in less is better and am thinking a thinner darker less visible hook through a shrimps head would do the job, but I don't know. When you open up a flounders mouth and look at it, it really a lot like a crappie.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> Sand, rocks, and moving water. I like a buck tail jig with a bonito strip. Flounder will eat a much larger jig than you would think. Something I have recently discovered is that flounder seem to like a quick short action with a jig.
> One of my favorite inshore artificials for flounder is a tube bait. The kind the yankees fish for smallmouth with. I jam a 3/4 oz bullet weight in the head. Push it up the line and tie on a treble. Pull the whole thing down until its streamlined. That is my go to bait when I am fishing pot holes on the flats.


I'll certainly be trying that. Some of my best red/trout lures are bass lures...chatterbait is prime for sight-fishing redfish!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Yobenny said:


> You mean this thing? I have only seen these in itty bitty sizes.
> Stick the bullet in the head then pull the treble up into the skirt?


:thumbsup:

They make some 3-4" models. I like the salted ones. Renegade use to make some but I dont know if they do any more. I ran out last year and havent seen any in quite some time. If your up in the land of freshwater you can probably find a pack or 2.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I will look tomorrow when I go to the store what color is best and do you want me to grab some for you? I will push them right along for ya.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Yobenny said:


> I will look tomorrow when I go to the store what color is best and do you want me to grab some for you? I will push them right along for ya.


That's awfully nice of you but not necessary. :thumbsup: I need to make a point to actually look locally next time im at the shop.

I like the black with blue flake. Years ago, I bought like 3 or 4 packs. I had them for a long time. I saw some 1/2 black 1/2 grey (really mullet looking)at Academy some time back and thought they would be great. I never did buy them cause I had so many of the Black w/blue flake.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I've got this thing about this crappie pole gig, I just know it will work, I just know it.
I think if you walk gently a couple feet at a time and make an arc out in front of you covering an area approx 20 feet or so wide thoroughly I just cannot see how that will not work if they are indeed there.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Im sure it would work but it may not be as effective as some other methods. I have stepped on many a flounder while wading so like most things in fishing, a little patience will go a long way.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I bet Buck and Bass has some. I'll stop by on my way home and let ya know.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes well the whole idea really is putting a slower pace on the movement of the bait, it may go up and down more but forward it can slow it way down, maybe enough to prove hard to let go by. With a life shrimp I can see that looking pretty irresistible.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

works just about anywhere flouder live...
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/05/targeting-flounder-on-georgia-coast.html


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I do like the idea of hunting one specie. Never thought of flounder as structure loving, but it does make sense. Sorta tightens the stream a little.

I almost pulled the trigger on this pole in 12 foot yesterday, I may sign off on it today. 

My dad used to have these tiny little solid aluminum reels on his crappie poles and I cannot find them anywhere and wish I knew who made them. They weren't much bigger than a quarter no finish and didnt hold a whole lot of line but enough, and were heavy duty too, last forever. I was thinking this is how I wanna have some play just in case.


----------

